# new username



## Champ-Pain (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello: I hope I'm in the correct forum for this request... I apologize if I'm not. Can I PLEASE change my username to GUN-FU, if it's available? Thanks


----------



## Omar B (Dec 31, 2012)

Gun Fu?  Really?  Really?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2013)

Send me a PM request and I'll process it soon as I can for you.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 2, 2013)

Isn't this the third or fourth name change, Angel? First it was "Judo Champion", then "Champ-Pain", now this? And is it just me, or are they getting more violent and adversarial as we go?


----------

